
Show HN: Android app with Sans Forgetica - wtk
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.grapplo.mightyfonts
======
wtk
Simple Android app for reading stuff with Sans Forgetica, the memory boosting
font from smart folks of RMIT Melbourne University. It supports Open Dyslexic
font too, for people with dyslexia. What's your experience with Sans
Forgetica? Do you believe it can make any difference? Sorry iOS guys, Android
only. You can try official Chrome extension instead.

